
A kill switch to countermeasure border controls? - vrypan
https://blog.vrypan.net/2017/02/22/a-kill-switch-to-countermeasure-border-controls/
======
bigiain
They're not going to be terribly impressed if they work out you've done this.
Consider whether the risk of having this discovered, the risks to you about
what you'll need to say when they get suspicious about a wiped laptop, and
whether the consequences of getting caught out are worse that the consequences
of having CBP gain access to the data you carry across the border...

I wouldn't do this - I'd either wipe/factory-reset the laptop before
travelling (and plan on downloading whatever data I need while travelling once
through border control), or just take a minimal plausible setup and accept
that it'll possibly get searched/imaged at the border.

